# YOU DON’T SAY: New Zealand Gangs Pledge to Hold Onto Their Guns



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...zealand-gangs-pledge-to-hold-onto-their-guns/


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

you don't say


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hawker800 said:


>


Not a real good reference - the sheeps' teeth weren't of much use in that fight when they had them. What is gone are the big dogs in sheep's clothing.


----------

